# Quick Crimson Clover question?



## Michael1964 (Aug 4, 2011)

Last fall, I planted crimson clover in my wheat patch to keep down the weeds. It came up in the spring and the bees gave it a really good work over. I also planted some mixed in some pasture grass late summer, last summer and it came in early in the spring when it was about too windy and cold for the bees to do much with... This spring, I planted a couple good sized patches around our strawberry plants and it did well and is still blooming. The bees are still working it although it is about played out... 

So... For the places where it came and gone earlier in the year and has went to seed, do you think I can till it under and maybe it will come up and bloom before the fall?


----------



## Grizz270 (May 2, 2013)

When I read this I thought "the same thing happened to us", then I saw where you are. At any rate we've been overseeding our pastures with crimson and white clover for several years. It will grow in the fall but, not bloom. 

Now, since the weather has been cooler than the last several years the white clover has been continually blooming.


----------



## Michael1964 (Aug 4, 2011)

Howdy, Mr. Walker.. So, I really would not gain much by trying to till it under.. I am guessing I may as well let it just reseed itself... Thinking maybe I should bush hog it?


----------



## Grizz270 (May 2, 2013)

Yeah I would just let it re-seed. And, clover doesn't like a lot of shade. Ideally we keep it grazed but, sometimes it gets ahead of us so we bush hog it.


----------



## bolter (Jun 27, 2013)

Have you tried cutting it to keep it in bloom longer? I have clover (dutch & common) in my lawn, garden area & our "bee meadow". I mow the clover in strips in the evening, to avoid killing the bees & not wipe out all the blossoms, and find that it will stay in bloom well into the fall (this is similar to deadheading a flower). The bees also seem to like it better as they can find the blooms easier & the later blossoms are slightly smaller than the earlier ones.


----------



## bugmeister (Feb 26, 2013)

Not for nothing- but some crimson clover is an annual plant and some are biannual so you might want to check out the perennial legumes for the bee meadow and soil improvement. I have had really good success is terrible soils buy planting other clovers and birdsfoot trefoil using inoculated seed. the stuff will grow in asphalt and turns nitrogen back into your soil. year after year it keeps coming in better and better. vetch is another but if you are trying to get a wheat crop out of it as well I would stay away from the vetch-it will gum up a lot of equipment when cutting back or down.


----------



## John R C (Mar 15, 2011)

You can disc it in lightly or do as I do and burn it. I let my annual food plot seed out every year and after discing a fire break around it burn it off the thatch and plant matter will be gone. What remains of the roots will help to keep the soil stabilized and the seed will have direct seed to soil contact and will start growing again in late August early September around here. Don't be afraid to use fire as a management tool. Follow all state and local laws and get a burn permit. They can often be obtained via the state forestry website. It doesn't hurt to give the local fire department a call and let them know what your doing. They may have some advise or may even want to help.


----------

